# Looking for people to ride with



## n1civicsi (May 8, 2006)

Im new to riding and i am looking for local people to ride with. Anyone out there that doesnt mind riding with a newbie let me know. I can ride 17-20mph avg on the flats (depending on the length of ride, condition im in). I live in Upland so if theres anyone around here it would be nice to ride with some other people.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

Go to any local bike shop and ask for group rides. Don't be afraid let them know that you're a beginner.


----------

